# (a) Poo and the Blustery Day



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

last Friday we went to Rutland water for a walk, on lead only due to ducks and livestock but I think Dudley enjoyed himself anyway...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

and a bench picture....still with a bit of wind muzzle!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Gorgeous Dudley!! It looks lovely and quiet there and the perfect backdrop for a handsome poo


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Did you go all the way round?
My brothers went to school in Oakham and we walked around Rutland Water on one of their days out... it might have been smaller then?!
Dud look wonderful with wind blown hair


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely photos - it looks like a very blustery day


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Love, love, love those photos and the ever beautiful Dudley.

Dawn, as a (temporary) farmer and as an avid bird watcher I both take my hat off to you and salute you for keeping him on lead. Thank you!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Great Dudley shots Love the last one with his stache flowing in the wind


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Did you go all the way round?
> My brothers went to school in Oakham and we walked around Rutland Water on one of their days out... it might have been smaller then?!
> Dud look wonderful with wind blown hair


well the full path round is about 23 miles I believe!, about 18 without the peninsular, so no,we didn't walk all round it - but, I have in the past, lots of walking part of it, 2 times I think the 18 mile path and once about 20 miles of it (half way up the peninsular) when I was training for the London Moonwalk (half once, full twice).
The most Dudley usually walks in one go is about 8-10 miles - well obviously more with the running around us but only a pathway of about 8, would need to build him up to it before doing something much longer. Having said that I guess we have been to places (like country show's)where we have walked around most of the day, guess we never know how much actual walking we are doing then.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

DB1 said:


> well the full path round is about 23 miles I believe!, about 18 without the peninsular, so no,we didn't walk all round it - but, I have in the past, lots of walking part of it, 2 times I think the 18 mile path and once about 20 miles of it (half way up the peninsular) when I was training for the London Moonwalk (half once, full twice).
> The most Dudley usually walks in one go is about 8-10 miles - well obviously more with the running around us but only a pathway of about 8, would need to build him up to it before doing something much longer. Having said that I guess we have been to places (like country show's)where we have walked around most of the day, guess we never know how much actual walking we are doing then.


Carsington water in Derbyshire is 8 miles all around the edge - it's a mixture of on and off lead. A nice day out!

Xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Carsington water in Derbyshire is 8 miles all around the edge - it's a mixture of on and off lead. A nice day out!
> 
> Xx


funny enough we stayed there last year (one night campervan), it was nice, didn't go all round as it was freezing but did about a third. The night before we managed a good walk to a local pub and back!!
Pitsford water in Northants is just over 7 miles, thats nice too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful windswept Dudley!! Lovely pictures dawn x


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Amazing pictures!


----------

